# Pics of My Octovo Solis Light in a Dark Room



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

Here are a couple of pictures of my new Octovo Solis light taken in a completely pitch black dark room. The camera flash was turned off. The only visable light is coming from my Octovo Solis. As you can see, the entire page is illuminated all the way to the bottom. No glare either. (edited: oops wrong forum. Mods please move this to the review section)


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice pictures! That looks like a winner.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

This is the 3rd light I've tried. The color tone of the Solis is not at all cool blueish like the other lights. It's more of a greenish yellow on the warm side. You can't really see it in the photos though. The only thing I don't like is that it doesn't feel as secure on top as I thought it would. On the back clip is a tiny white rubbery nub that comes out if you mess around with it too much.










It pops back in though but that rubbery nub is what's keeping the light from sliding around on the top edge of the kindle.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Very nice pics, they really help to see how much light a person can get in the darkest conditions


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Excellent pictures! Thanks for posting this.


----------



## lovesangelrn (Dec 28, 2009)

I've been meaning to post pics of my octovo solis for the past week that I've had it, but have been too distracted. I can confirm that the pictures are accurate; the light does reach all the way to the bottom of the page, and that the color is warmer than the typical LED light. The light actually feels pretty secure to me, I've held the kindle upside-down and it doesn't fall off...however, all I have to compare it to was a crappy clip on light, that really didn't stay on at all. I really love the solis; in fact, my husband as asked for one for his Kindle that he's getting for his birthday (thanks to the drop in price, thanks amazon!!!!)

Thanks for the post....now I don't feel like I need to post my own pics, lol


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks for posting these pictures. I have had this light in my cart and been planning to order it. I was just waiting for another item to become available so I could place the orders together. Well, when I went to Amazon yesterday, the Octovo light is no longer available!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks for posting the pictures. Looks like the Octovo Solis might work better than my M-Edge light. I have a hard time positioning it so that it covers the entire page.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

I ordered one directly from Octovo a few days ago (Amazon has sold out) and yesterday got a shipping notice with a UPS tracing number. Thought I'd take a peek to see if it might arrive before the weekend and whoa! It started out in Hong Kong and now has made it to Incheon, Korea. My solis is more well-traveled than I am! I have a feeling I won't actually be seeing it for awhile.


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

Vet said:


> Thanks for posting the pictures. Looks like the Octovo Solis might work better than my M-Edge light. I have a hard time positioning it so that it covers the entire page.


Me, too. I like how my M-Edge light fits in my case, but I don't like the coverage and the lack of durability. Hoping Amazon gets this light back in stock soon.


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

I looked on both the Octovo website and the Amazon website and it doesn't mention what type of light it is, LED, LCD or incandescent.  Does it mention what the light source is on the packaging?

Note:  15 minutes ago this wasn't available on Amazon, I just checked and it's now available again!

(Just ordered my first Kindle today!)


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

TomDiego said:


> Note: 15 minutes ago this wasn't available on Amazon, I just checked and it's now available again!


Yay! Thanks for posting. Just ordered it.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

TomDiego said:


> I looked on both the Octovo website and the Amazon website and it doesn't mention what type of light it is, LED, LCD or incandescent. Does it mention what the light source is on the packaging?


It's a LED light.
http://www.bestk2accessories.com/?p=2753


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Great! Thanks!


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

This light looks like a winner.  I rarely read where it is dark but that's because my husband is agreeable to leaving the light on so I can read.  He's a really nice guy.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

I ordered one this morning based on the posts here.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Great pics! I received mine today & love it!


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

Mine came yesterday, a day early! It fits perfectly on my kindle--can turn upside down and it still stays on. It fits so that it is very slightly angled downward--perfect so that the light does not get in your eyes at all while leaving no glare on the screen. I love that it uses an AA battery instead of a more expensive kind. It's pretty much perfect, except that I can't use it while my kindle is in its case. That is not a big deal to me at all. I love this light!


----------



## Marisa14 (Jun 30, 2010)

Wow, it looks great


----------



## bulbboy (Jun 28, 2010)

Laurie - What brand and style of skin do you have on your Kindle? It looks awesome!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I believe that's the DecalGirl Black Woodgrain skin.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

bulbboy said:


> Laurie - What brand and style of skin do you have on your Kindle? It looks awesome!


Yep, that's the Decalgirl "Woodgrain Black" skin. I got it mainly to make the text pop out better and to increase the contrast. Really works.


----------



## bulbboy (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks!  I'm off to buy it now!


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

freelantzer said:


> It's pretty much perfect, except that I can't use it while my kindle is in its case. That is not a big deal to me at all. I love this light!


Now I'm a little worried. I just ordered one, but I like using a cover. What kind of cover do you use??


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

Patricia said:


> Now I'm a little worried. I just ordered one, but I like using a cover. What kind of cover do you use??


I have an M-Edge Platform case. I probably could squeeze the light in, but I don't want to strech out the corners. I could just undo the top right hand corner and still use the case, but it works just fine for me to remove it from the case.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

laurie_lu said:


> Yep, that's the Decalgirl "Woodgrain Black" skin. I got it mainly to make the text pop out better and to increase the contrast. Really works.


Is that a matte skin? I'm getting a little glare on my glossy. I always preferred the glossy, but I might have to concede the point (that matte has no glare) and try the matte again.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

Yes that is a matte skin.  There's absolutely no glare at all.  Nor do fingerprints collect on it.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

I love the light, though!  I didn't know if I would like it at first because I wasn't happy that it clipped onto the kindle instead of the cover.  But it's on the kindle (with the Oberon cover) and I think I'll just leave it there.  I love that it's so compact.


----------



## JJB (May 21, 2010)

The way that it looks on my monitor, it does not appear to cover the entire page evenly. Am I seeing it wrong? Does it really cover evenly all the way down?


----------



## lovesangelrn (Dec 28, 2009)

JJB said:


> The way that it looks on my monitor, it does not appear to cover the entire page evenly. Am I seeing it wrong? Does it really cover evenly all the way down?


IMHO, I think the light is more even than the pictures give it credit. Of course, the light is slighly brigher at the top, but, I can see the bottom of the page, and even the number pad in the dark, with no issues


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

lovesangelrn said:


> IMHO, I think the light is more even than the pictures give it credit. Of course, the light is slighly brigher at the top, but, I can see the bottom of the page, and even the number pad in the dark, with no issues


I agree with this assessment. When I saw the pics, I wasn't sure about the coverage, either. That's what bothered me about my previous light. But I am very happy with this light's coverage and overall design.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

JJB said:


> The way that it looks on my monitor, it does not appear to cover the entire page evenly. Am I seeing it wrong? Does it really cover evenly all the way down?


Yes it covers evenly all they way to the bottom. It'll be slightly brighter towards the top due to the placement of the light. You'll have that with any top-mounting light. If my Solis were to break or get lost, I'd order another one right away. I can't be without it.


----------



## JJB (May 21, 2010)

Great! Thanks, I'm always looking at and buying lights.


----------



## Chloista (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm seriously considering purchasing this light... but I was wondering how to attach it since I always keep my skinned Kindle in its Oberon cover.  Any photos showing the light in use with the Oberon cover?  Thank you.


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

This is my favorite kindle light. The coverage is excellent, and the LED is different color or temperature than most others. It's softer, less harsh, an excellent light. DOES NOT FIT THE K3 WITHOUT MODIFICATION.


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

Chloista said:


> I'm seriously considering purchasing this light... but I was wondering how to attach it since I always keep my skinned Kindle in its Oberon cover. Any photos showing the light in use with the Oberon cover? Thank you.


I keep my K2 in an M-Edge case with corners. I just slip the top corners off when I want to use the light. It still works perfectly. It is totally worth it for this light--the best one I've found.



PaulGuy said:


> This is my favorite kindle light. The coverage is excellent, and the LED is different color or temperature than most others. It's softer, less harsh, an excellent light. DOES NOT FIT THE K3 WITHOUT MODIFICATION.


Bummer. I adore this light. What kind of modifications does it need for the K3?


----------



## prickles (May 1, 2010)

The light slides right on with the Oberon cover on. I use it on a skinned K2 in an Oberon cover. No issues at all. There's enough space between the cover and Kindle for it to slide on without even having to take the corners off.

No pictures at the moment, sorry, but it definitely fits as intended with no issues.


----------



## Chloista (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks, Prickles -- that is exactly what I needed to know.

Just one more question:  will it be okay if I don't leave the device hooked to the entire package (i.e. kindle, cover, skin) all the time, but just put it on when I have the need to read in darkness (w2hich isn't all that often) -- or once on do I need to keep it on?

If I keep it on all the time, I wonder if it will get in my way when placing it in my purse, etc.

Thanks for your help!!!


----------

